# Food4Patriots! Must Read!!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2014/01/30/3134851/conservatives-food4patriots/

Must read!
It is all a scam.. including their spokesman. He is a stock photo from an Austrian photographer.
All run by a man whose motto is, 'One man, one laptop, one million dollars'.

They buy from My Patriot Supply and then resells at a HUGE mark up.

Unbelievable!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is bad.

I bet Matt did not know anything about this. I wonder if he knows about it now, cause as big as they've become they have a LOT of customers and who knows what name this guy used to order from.

It distresses me to see MPS even mentioned with something such as this.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No surprise. I've seen it before and thought scam... All the typical clues... The video, do not share...(It's on the web... come one... ) hurry and act now... The feeling of urgency... all typical scammer tactics..


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

I met the man that patriot supply gets their stock from. I haven't looked into it to verify everything he said but what he said is patriot supply marks up his product quite a bit. Which is just business I guess. He told me some other things quite a bit more disturbing. I guess he used to work for wise foods and they did a product trial survival scenario type thing. After a couple days of eating wise food's products a lot of the people were hospitalized for dehydration and even kidney failure due to the extremely high sodium content. A body just can't tolerate that much salt. Once again I haven't looked into it yet but I did compare some product packages between his and mountain and the sodium content differences were huge. I feel bad that people are buying these products thinking they will save their lives and the product might just kill them. Feel free to correct me if I've been duped and am way off base. I tend to trust ppl a bit too much when they sound like they know what they are talking about


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Just the name, sounds bad." Progress" a new dirty word to me.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Surprised. NO. Some one is just making money off the next scare. Anything that will last that long IS not good food. Plus putting it away for years, not knowing what you really have. NO. NEVER....James


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this article, Chickenista. It doesn't surprise me that there are shysters and hucksters out there - remember all the hoopla before Y2K? 

But like Y2K, even these bad guys have their uses. They wake people up to the need to think beyond tomorrow's daily trip to the grocery store. I never thought of prepping or having extra food in the house before Y2K loomed. I stocked up on canned food and bottled water, and bought a Berkey - and I haven't looked back since then.

Buying a "year's supply" of pre-packaged food isn't smart, as we've discussed here on this board. Most of those buckets are mainly soups, have a 1200 calorie per day allotment, and are high in sodium. Nobody could survive and be healthy eating that. Plus when it's gone, if you haven't learned to garden or grow livestock, you're out of luck.

When we thought of buying pre-packaged foods, we tried various sample packets to see what it was really like, and then decided to use them (we like Mountain House, didn't like Wise Foods) as just a couple day backup and not as a main diet. We have them in our BOBs, and a few extras to eat if the power goes off for a day, and of course if we are camping and don't want to take cooking equipment.

The responsibility is on US to know who we are buying from. And WHAT we are buying. I wonder what Matt from MPS thinks of this?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I, being a bit of a Polly Anna, wish that people would just do their best and be nice.

That being said.. I don't believe a dang word of anything until I have researched it to within an inch of it's life.

But this particular guy is slime.
Absolute slime.
The whole back story of the spokesperson who says the company is his etc..
So many people who want to try to do what is right for their families buy into this crap.
It is just evil.

Sigh.. why can't people just be nice.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've guided Matt at My Patriot Supply a couple of times, steering him away from scams that I saw. Matt has to make a living, and how he prices is his own business, but I've not known him to ever intentionally deceive or cross "the line." There are others out there that ... not going to go there other than to say do your homework.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I like the guy from MPS. 
He joined here, he talks to people.
I think he is more than a stock photo.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I've guided Matt at My Patriot Supply a couple of times, steering him away from scams that I saw. Matt has to make a living, and how he prices is his own business, but I've not known him to ever intentionally deceive or cross "the line." There are others out there that ... not going to go there other than to say do your homework.


When we had a problem with the Berkey we bought from him, he made it right without any hassle or fuss ... at what probably wasn't a small expense to himself either. It was just some sort of defect in the manufacture, we think, but he replaced the faulty parts at no cost. 

I like MPS and I would do business with them again (and probably will at some point in the future.)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've known Matt from MPS through orders I've placed, and emails we've exchanged. I know him to be an honest and trustworthy guy. What someone else does with the products they buy from him shouldn't sully his reputation, as it sounds like this guy re-sells at a mark up.

Looking around ThinkProgress.org, most of their reporting seems to be liberal and I guess I'm not surprised they went after a survival company (legit or not). Some titles from their website: "Leading Scientists Explain How Climate Change Is Worsening California&#8217;s Epic Drought" and "The Dangerous Consequences Of Anti-Vaccine Propaganda" and "Why BeyoncÃ© And Jay-Z&#8217;s Marriage Scares Ultra-Conservatives".


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

If it sounds to good to be true it is . If the deal is there today it will be there tomorrow. 

Those have helped me more than once to stay clear of fraud. 

I think everyone should have a supply of food on hand but long term (more than 6 months) requires the ability to raise food. Seeds, tools,, knowledge, livestock and land are needed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well someone needed to go after him!
It's not like any of the sites that let him advertise would find out the truth.

I don't think politics really plays into this.
It a charlatan ripping people off by hyping up their fears and then playing off them.

Charlatans happen everywhere.. fat, illness, education, beauty, baldness, impotence etc...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Well someone needed to go after him!
> It's not like any of the sites that let him advertise would find out the truth.
> 
> I don't think politics really plays into this.
> ...


I think there's a wee bit of politics there. 

Used to be that conservatives were the defenders of the status quo. Government knows what it's doing, government is good for you, be a good little citizen and do what you're told or the terrorists win.

But with the coming of Obama, now the Democrats and liberals find themselves in the position of defending the status quo, because they have BECOME the status quo.

Obama has been a boon to all the economic doom and gloom websites and such that pimp doom. (Not that he ISN'T doom, but I think he's the symptom of the doom not the bringer of it.)

Some of the good and more legitimate sellers like MPS just get rolled up into the same batch with the bad ones. 

From a sociological standpoint it's kind of interesting, but I think that's the extent of it. As always, you _caveat emptor _and do your own due diligence on your purchases and suppliers.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, Food4Patriots is a banner ad here, so who knows??

https://secure.food4patriots.com/checkout/altfree/index.php?AFID=retarg&subid=356lr5je_80_10559789


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Just for clarification, Matt is not affiliated with Food4Patriots. He may have sold the person some merchandise but he is not them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Hard to take his research seriously when he states, at least twice, that Colonel Sanders was not a real person.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good interesting read..........

I have listened to a couple of his rants . . .Wow . . . .
I must add . . . NO NO NO my credit card Never entered the picture . . .

Good to hear that most folks consider this "Matt" a good guy........


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

My Patriot Supply who is "Matt" shouldn't have even been brought into that article or this thread, in my opinion. Why this article mentions him is beyond me. So what if Food4Patriots bought from him, Matt not's responsible for what happened afterwards. Now he's linked back to them because of it.


----------

